# Cruising on Test-E



## bobdylan (Aug 20, 2011)

So I am in the middle of a Test-E/NPP cycle and I am considering just cruising on Test-E at 300mg E/W until about February when I start my prep cycle which will probably be something along the lines of Prop/Tren/EQ or Prop/NPP/EQ.

What are y'alls thoughts on this?

Also, I am new to cruising so bare with a couple of stupid questions here please:

-Shall I just inject all 300mg just once a week?

-What sort of PCT should I run when come off my cycle/blast and go into the cruise? Should I still take a moderate dose of clomid?

My current cycle ends mid September so I would be looking at cruising for 4.5 months or so.

-Thanks!


----------



## pieguy (Aug 20, 2011)

bobdylan said:


> So I am in the middle of a Test-E/NPP cycle and I am considering just cruising on Test-E at 300mg E/W until about February when I start my prep cycle which will probably be something along the lines of Prop/Tren/EQ or Prop/NPP/EQ.
> 
> What are y'alls thoughts on this?
> *
> ...



300mg per week is a bit on the high side for a TRT dose but I vaguely remember oldschoollifter cruising at that dose. I think it'd be fine but i advise checking heavyiron's blast/cruise protocol

I guess 300mg/week is safe for cruising cause heavyiron says this:


Blast~750-800mg Testosterone Cyp weekly. 500iu HCG twice weekly. 0.5mg Arimidex every day. 8 week duration.

Cruise~250-300mg Testosterone Cyp weekly. 500iu HCG twice weekly. 0.5mg Arimidex Mon, Wed, Fri. 8 week duration.

If you choose to come off it's just the cookie-cutter 100/100/50/50 + 25/25/12.5/12.5 pct with a second pct if you take a blood test and your natural test levels/test production have not returned.


----------



## bobdylan (Aug 20, 2011)

pieguy said:


> 300mg per week is a bit on the high side for a TRT dose but I vaguely remember oldschoollifter cruising at that dose. I think it'd be fine but i advise checking heavyiron's blast/cruise protocol



Excuse my ignorance but where is that?

Also thanks for your answers and opinions I found them quite helpful.


----------



## pieguy (Aug 20, 2011)

bobdylan said:


> Excuse my ignorance but where is that?
> 
> Also thanks for your answers and opinions I found them quite helpful.





heavyiron said:


> *Basic blast and cruise*​
> *Blast*~750-800mg Testosterone Cyp weekly. 500iu HCG twice weekly. 0.5mg Arimidex every day. 8 week duration.
> 
> *Cruise*~250-300mg Testosterone Cyp weekly. 500iu HCG twice weekly. 0.5mg Arimidex Mon, Wed, Fri. 8 week duration.
> ...



I hope heavyiron doesn't smite me for posting this


----------



## Glycomann (Aug 20, 2011)

I would rather cruise on test cyp or test enanthate.  More comfortable to inject once a week.


----------



## bobdylan (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks for the quote


----------



## bulldogz (Aug 20, 2011)

yeah...some say injections once a wk is fine for a cruise as well as twice a wk with a long acting ester like test e or test c...


----------



## bobdylan (Aug 20, 2011)

bulldogz said:


> yeah...some say injections once a wk is fine for a cruise as well as twice a wk with a long acting ester like test e or test c...



That is what I was figuring.

TY for the reassurances.


----------

